# Frame Assembly Jig



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Western Bee Supply = Dadant.

Dadant gets all there wood ware from Western Bee Supply I think they own them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I looked at the .pdf file on the Beesource frame nailing jig and it looks OK to me, same as they have been made for decades. Mine has foam rubber on the inside of the folding door to more firmly push on the sidebars.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The simplest and most effective jig in my book...
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have this one.....

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Frame-Assembly-Jig/productinfo/911/


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Ross said:


> The simplest and most effective jig in my book...
> http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm



Here's a link to a video of Ross's frame jig in action. I like the idea that one size jig can be used for all size frames. 

Frames & Frame Assembly 

Wayne


----------



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

Western Bee frames are good frames, But make sure that you end up getting all the right pieces. Before you have to have them, they made my order right with no problem but there was a mix up in parts. I will use them again.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Ross said:


> The simplest and most effective jig in my book...
> http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


You will never go wrong with a Ross design.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

good video.

One should add the extra step,though,of using a small glue brush to spread the glue up the sides of the cutout.

The strongest glue bond is side grain and not end grain.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

true....


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a jig for a couple of years but quit useing it last year and now just do them one at a time. I think its faster. I use a jar of glue w/ small brush, a frameing square and a air stapler. I lay the top bar bottom up on the bench. Hold 2 end bars together and brush glue on both ends. Push them both down in place with the top bar. hold the square on the inside and shoot the angled staple through the side of the end bar. I then put the bottom bar in place and each end gets a staple. I flip the whole thing over and shoot a staple through the top bar into the top on the end. The whole process takes about 30 seconds. I can make up a box of 100 in a 1.5 hours


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Ross said:


> The simplest and most effective jig in my book...
> http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


I could not agree more! Very simple to build and it works great.
This makes quick work of assembly.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

danno said:


> quit useing it last year and now just do them one at a time. I think its faster.


:s

I highly disagree. A proper jig(spring loaded sides) will hold 10 frames at a time square. Over 100 per hr with air stapler including applying glue.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I just built Ross's jig two days ago. I can knock out 10 frames a lot faster in the jig than singly - and I use an air stapler.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Beeslave said:


> :s
> 
> I highly disagree. A proper jig(spring loaded sides) will hold 10 frames at a time square. Over 100 per hr with air stapler including applying glue.


Theres no right or wrong here. My jig worked good to but in the time it takes to load 10, glue, staple, flip, glue again and staple I just found I could be quicker one at a time.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I do mine one at a time too and I have a jig to do one at a time and I use 1/4"x 3/4" crown staples and NO glue. I am not trying to set any speed records so I agree with danno on loading 10 at a time.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I made the Ross jig over the weekend, the results are impressive. The time to assemble ten frames is less than ten minutes, and I glue and staple. I plan on doing a time study to see exactly how much time is required on a normal basis. I can find someone locally willing to work out of their home and assemble my frames and a reasonable cost.
This could also be enlarged to work 20 frames at a time. Overall, I would rate this frame jig very high.


----------

